# *Help* New to all of this



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have had a freshwater aquarium for awhile now and I decided to make the switch to saltwater. I have a 56 gallon column style tank, Marineland Double-bright leds, 200w Hydor Theo heater, Rena XP2 Canister filter with different media etc. For right now I am just wanting to do fish and live rock. Yesterday I cleaned out my tank and got all the freshwater stuff out and then last night I put in live sand and live rock and started filling up the tank with my pre-mixed saltwater. The sand instantly clouded the tank to the point I really can't see in it. I figured it's probably normal since the sand has to settle. I turned on the heater so the water stays at the correct temp but the tank is still very very cloudy as of this morning and I can't see inside of it. Is this normal? Does this mean the sand is still settling and it should clear up? If so how long should I wait? I have also yet to turn on the filter so I was wondering should I wait until the tank water clears up before turning on the filter? Ok my last question. My filter is a canister filter and it has various media in it. Would I be ok to rinse it off and put it back in or should I use fresh media since I went from freshwater to salt water. I am not planning on adding fish any time soon I just want to make sure I am doing everything correctly.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you rinse the sand? Yes, cloudyness is normal, but rpre-rinsing the sand should help alot.


----------



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

No I did not. I think it didn't help I dumped the water in with 5 gallon buckets either. I guess my main question is when should I turn on my pump?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, if you turn it on, it could get clogged with sand...and thats bad.


----------



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Well, if you turn it on, it could get clogged with sand...and thats bad.


I'm in no hurry I have no issues letting it sit for a few days. Half of the people I talk to say turn it on and the other half say don't. I am just a little leery of turning it on and ruining my filter.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

clean sand the easy way
http://youtu.be/d-XB0bwtZh8


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me step in for a minute. My advice: STOP! 

The number one thing you really need to do is read and research EVERYTHING about saltwater aquaria. Start by reading "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist"

From my guessimation, you're not using RO/DI water. Very bad because tap water is not recommended for saltwater. Tap water contains harmful contaminants. Invest in an RO/DI unit.

Yes, you have to rinse sand before putting in the tank.

Ditch the canister - they are nitrite factories. Invest in a good skimmer instead.

Live rock needs to be cured before adding to your tank. 

In all seriousness, don't do anything more until you read and understand what's involved in saltwater aquaria keeping. Saltwater is a very expensive hobby. Patience is key here. There are no shortcuts nor a quick start. A typical cycle in a salt tank takes about 8-12 weeks. Most importantly, ALWAYS QT your livestock for about 8 weeks.


----------

